# Why do people own RVs (and other questions)?



## 105511 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks to those who responded.

Best wishes.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Warning
Is this guy interested in a motorhome or bombarding us with investment products
to many questions for my liking

i added www. to his email and got a investment company website

http://www.bailliegifford.com/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fatalhud

Thanks for the heads-up on this one.

As far as I can see this member isn't breaking any forum rules but obviously, members may want to consider what use the data is being put to before they reply. I don't envisage many wanting to answer a list of 27 questions anyway but if they do I would recommend not divulging any personal details, this would be standard advice for any contact made via the internet.


----------

